# Tracking individuals technology (BBC)



## Yrys (17 Sep 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/6995061.stm



> The US and UK governments are developing increasingly sophisticated gadgets to keep individuals under their surveillance. When it comes
> to technology, the US is determined to stay ahead of the game.
> 
> "Five nine, five ten," said the research student, pushing down a laptop button to seal the measurement. "That's your height." "Spot on," I said.
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (17 Sep 2007)

What part of this are you trying to emphasize?

Personally, the info on tracking of personnel is quite interesting, and would have significant impacts on future military operations.  Imagine being able to track all your soldiers during an operation, makes E&E a lot easier!  Also a useful tool for tracking children under 18, given the increasing trend in disappearances and kidnappings these days...

The bad side is the big corporation types who want to adapt this for tracking employees at work.  Who would be willing to wear it?


----------

